# Afternoon hunt on the wasatch



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

We didn't see much, but on the way up we found this cool cliff and took some pics


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Is the guy in the back of the first picture named Jeremy??? He looks like a guy I know. Let me know if it is.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Remember to "aim a little high".


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nope he goes by "buck" but his name is Chris. "Aim a little high" <<--O/ you mean a little low


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

You sure it isn't Alvin?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice pic. it look like you guys where pretty high. I hope i cna notch my tag tonight on a doe or a buck. im not picky any more. wiat i was never picky in the first place. good luck the rest of the season


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Does he go by Buck or Chris. The guy I know is Jeremy Buck. And that guy in the picture looks a lot like him.


----------



## DERT (Sep 12, 2007)

HAY I know a Jeremy Buck that went to Kearns High school back in 93. I know he has turned into an avid bow hunter.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey DERT, did you go to Kearns?


----------



## DERT (Sep 12, 2007)

YEP, I sure did! Graduated in 1993.


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Another Kearns success story. Good for you! :lol: 
I graduated in 95.


----------



## DERT (Sep 12, 2007)

Let's see my sister graduated in 93- hot little blonde on the drill team!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey you guys had a good baseball team.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Good baseball team because of their youth program. They get their kids involved early, Kearns WBBA one of the best.

To get back on topic, you guys are hunting way too low, try 9000 feet, instead of 7000.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

DERT said:


> Let's see my sister graduated in 93- hot little blonde on the drill team!


 Not sure what, but there's something weird about that statement. -)O(-


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

DIDO what Hogan said. My base camp is still up and will be till the animals leave which is first of NOV. on the average yr.
Still have a deer tag and my brother still has his elk tag.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

So do you keep your base camp up or do you pack it in and out everytime???


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I leave it up if my tent is wet. If not I will tear it down. I have a 35 gallon dog food container that is air tight. I will throw everything in it when I tear down. I have not packed it out for over 6 yrs now. It stays there all winter.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Really? So how high is your base camp???


----------

